# öffentliche mySql DB zu Testzwecken



## langhaar (23. Feb 2005)

Hallo!

Kann mir einer eine mySQL Datenbank nennen, auf die ich zu Testzwecken zugreifen kann?
Danke!




Hintergrund:
Ich möchte eigentlich auf eine MySQL DB meines FreeWebspace zugreifen. Allerdings läuft das nicht, bin noch nicht mal sicher, wie der Host heissen muss, der Support kennt sich anscheinend nur mit PHP aus (Als host soll ich 'localhost' angeben. Wie soll denn das funktionieren?) und ich möchte einfach mal die Fehlerquellen in meinem Code reduzieren, damit ich wirklich sagen kann, warum die Verbindung nicht klappt.


----------



## stetabar (23. Feb 2005)

bei mir war es zum einen ein eintrag in der policy (unter security-ordner von jdk)
zum anderen hab ich kein localhost, sondern eine url angegeben.
das ist die befehlszeile für die connection:


```
conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://" + dbHost + ":" + dbPort + "/" + dbName  , user , passwd);
```

bei mir steht bei dbHost: www.meineDomain.de
der Port ist 3306.
müssen beide in der policy zugelassen sein, damit das läuft!


----------



## langhaar (23. Feb 2005)

@all

Kann immer noch eine DB gebrauchen.

@stetabar
Ein Problem war, dass ich immer einen "no suitable driver" bekommen habe und davon ausgegangen bin (siehe FAQs http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4768&highlight=suitable) die Url falsch angegeben zu haben.

Das Problem war aber nur, dass ich die Jar mit dem Treiber nicht entpackt hatte!

Die Befehlszeile für die Connection habe ich genauso.
Als Host hab' ich auch die entsprechende Url angegeben.
Muss ich einen Port angeben?


----------



## Dukel (23. Feb 2005)

Installier dir einen MySql Server zuhause aufm Rechner.


----------



## foobar (23. Feb 2005)

> Das Problem war aber nur, dass ich die Jar mit dem Treiber nicht entpackt hatte!


Du mußt das Jar nicht entpacken. Es muß lediglich im Classpath liegen, damit du aus deinem Programm darauf zugreifen kannst.


----------



## DP (23. Feb 2005)

als host auf dem webserver musst du meistens localhost angeben...


----------



## langhaar (23. Feb 2005)

@foobar
Du hast recht.
Ich hatte das jar ins Projekt-Verzeichnis kopiert und bin davon ausgegangen, dass es dort gefunden werde muss.
Das Problem dabei ist, dass man ja für ein jar nicht nur den Pfad, sonmdern auch das File angeben muss.

@DP
Da ich auf einen externen Webserver zugreifen möchte, kann ein localhost ja wohl kaum ausreichen. Da muss schon eine URL her.


----------



## DP (23. Feb 2005)

das stimmt. ich bin davon ausgegangen dass applikation und mysql auf einem (dem selben) webserver liegen.

ansonsten musst du schauen ob der provider mysql-zugriffe von aussen zulässt.

cu


----------



## langhaar (23. Feb 2005)

@DP

Genau das habe ich den gerade gefragt.
Ich vermute mal , nein, denn ich bekomme immer die Meldung, dass der Zugriff nicht erlaubt ist.


----------



## bronks (23. Feb 2005)

langhaar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Ich vermute mal , nein, ...


Es ist auch sehr unwahrscheinlich, daß bei einem FreeHoster Berechtigungen nach außen verteilt werden.


----------



## stetabar (23. Feb 2005)

also ich hatte am anfang auch die fehlermeldung bei zugriff auf eine DB ausserhalb.
den port 3306 sollte/muss (weiß nich genau, aber war immer vorhanden) man mit angeben.
damit bei mir die fehlermeldungen weg waren musste ich in der policy sowohl port 3306 als auch url
www.deinedomain.de den zugriff gewähren, danach ging alles reibungslos!

das prog hat mir, trotz das der treiber da war, auch die fehlermeldung mit treiber und access denied gegeben.

wie gesagt, bei mir hat sich das prob über die policy gelößt...


----------



## langhaar (23. Feb 2005)

Ne, Zugriff ist nur über localhost erlaubt.

Werd' dann mal Tomcat, MySql und PHP local installieren.


----------

